# Instrument panel lights out!



## 90hardbody (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 1990 Nissan HB and after installing a new CD player, my instrumet panel lights no longer work. I have checked all fuses and bulbs and all seem to be fine. I thought maybe it was a relay but can find any info to support this. The local dealer parts dept. thinks its the dimmer/illumination switch. They are selling it for $120 and I can't find it online. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

did you take the radio back out and make sure the illumination wire on the new radio harness is not connected to anything? also did you verify that the Red wire is connected to the correct wire??
Does your cig lighter work?


----------



## 90hardbody (Jan 31, 2008)

I installed the cd player with a wiring harness bought at Circuit City. I would assume everything would be hooked up correctly.


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Do not assume anything since apparently something is wrong. Double check the wires since thats when the problem started.


----------

